# why stretch bands or tubes when attaching to a pouch?



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

if i tied wax cotton string to a pouch without stretching the tubes, just folded them over and tied the pouch would it make a difference ? thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If you don't prestretch they will untie eventually.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

stay away from the waxed stuff, just use cotton butchers twine


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Notice when you stretch your bands how thin the tube gets? Under stretch conditions you have no worries that your constrictor knot is tight enough. Its tight when at the tubes thinest condition. Trust me they will come loose if not stretched at least some.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> stay away from the waxed stuff, just use cotton butchers twine


Yep, I use cheap cotton string from the pound shop and it's fine for this.


----------



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks all


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I have not prestretched for about a year and a half now, all Chinese tubes and tex tubes, never had any slip.constrictor knot with double overhand knot on top.they have not broke at the pouch since.usually towards middle right side.when you tighten it will stretch a little by the string but that's all I do.I remember struggling to prestretch, not any more.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

(A little off topic.) I prefer tube cuffs for easy, adjustable pouch connection.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't been pre-stretching very much and have had no trouble with untying, but I do think the bands can wear out more easily because they are stretching and un-stretching over the pouch with every shot. pre-stretching means they pretty much stay in the one state the whole time.


----------

